# Question about my 6 month old



## MisterMatt (Oct 23, 2006)

so i took rocky to the vet for his last set of shots and was talking to the vet. i dont remember how we started talking about it but you mentioned that he thinks rocky has grown height wise as much as he is going to. he said something like at 6 months their "plates" stop growing or something along those lines. rocky's dad was alot taller than rocky is now, could the vet be right about that? Is that really the typical age a dog's growth is finished?


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

ive heard males are fully matured at 2yrs...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

lol. i never heartd of a dog to stop growing at 6 months!! onyx is five months and is just tall enough for his head to rest on the couch!!! i think thats ridiculus a vet would tell you that my vets always tell me dogs will reach their peack height around 1 year. your pup looks like it has a lot to grow still.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Most dogs in general do not stop the height growth until they are a year old. After 12 months of age you pretty much know thats the height and the width begins to start. Your medium or large dogs most of them stop growing at 2 yrs. By the time they are 3 most have matured. Giant dogs (mastiff types) stop at 3 yrs. and mature by the age of 4. 

I would like to know how big the mom and dad are of the pup
- height?
- weight? 

It would be a good indication for what the pup will become 
Also do you have a picture of the pup at 8 weeks a day before or a day after. 

Thanks 

Deb


----------



## MisterMatt (Oct 23, 2006)

geisthexe said:


> Most dogs in general do not stop the height growth until they are a year old. After 12 months of age you pretty much know thats the height and the width begins to start. Your medium or large dogs most of them stop growing at 2 yrs. By the time they are 3 most have matured. Giant dogs (mastiff types) stop at 3 yrs. and mature by the age of 4.
> 
> I would like to know how big the mom and dad are of the pup
> - height?
> ...


i dont have a picture exactly at 8 weeks, but i can show you puppy pictures if that would indicate anything.

heres dad:









heres mom:


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Hun 

Those pictures do not how me much 
I need there height and weight as well 

Thanks


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think it time for a different vet if he is telling stuff like that. I would say that most dogs are the size they are going to be by the time they are a year old. Chalice did grow a little around the age of 14-15 month. I think it had a lot to do with her poor start in life and having good food and supplements.


----------



## MisterMatt (Oct 23, 2006)

geisthexe said:


> Hun
> 
> Those pictures do not how me much
> I need there height and weight as well
> ...


dear

i dont have anymore info on the parents.

this was not the normal vet, just someone filling in for the regular


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MisterMatt said:


> dear
> 
> i dont have anymore info on the parents.
> 
> this was not the normal vet, just someone filling in for the regular


Hun

I am truly sorry you do not have that information. Most people who purchase a dog would find out those things so you had something to go on. 
You sound like a lot of the newbies into a breed, why is this, who is that so on and so forth, but do not find it out from the breeder or they go to someone that should not be breeding in the first place so they have no clue what to tell the newbie. Not picking on you cuz all have to learn somewhere. But give the dog time to grow, fill out and come into himself.

My few questions to you: 
1. What do you feed the dog? 
2. Do you give the dog supplements? 
3. Do you love that dog now? 
4. Would it matter to you that he might be a bit smaller then his dad? 
5. Do you have a relationship with the breeder?

Deb


----------



## MisterMatt (Oct 23, 2006)

geisthexe said:


> Hun
> 
> I am truly sorry you do not have that information. Most people who purchase a dog would find out those things so you had something to go on.
> You sound like a lot of the newbies into a breed, why is this, who is that so on and so forth, but do not find it out from the breeder or they go to someone that should not be breeding in the first place so they have no clue what to tell the newbie. Not picking on you cuz all have to learn somewhere. But give the dog time to grow, fill out and come into himself.
> ...


wtf is this crap? thanks for your concern. nothing has changed with me and my dog, nothing would. this thread was about something a vet told me. you can leave all of your other opinions out of it


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MisterMatt said:


> wtf is this crap? thanks for your concern. nothing has changed with me and my dog, nothing would. this thread was about something a vet told me. you can leave all of your other opinions out of it


It was not crap it was simply asking you questions back. You have a problem with it maybe you should have NEVER asked your question. 
I have worked for VETS for over 16 yrs and have NEVER heard a VET say such a STATEMENT.

Those questions are perfectly lugit and would easily be answered by a person wanting to know about his dog. You can't answer my questions? I truly feel for that pup.

Later

Deb


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Generally dogs grow up until 10-12 months of age and then fill out over the next year.


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

i sense some hostility... Jus feed the dog and let it grow who cares what a vet says

common bro a dog stop growing at age 6 months is like a human stop growing at age 8~10 the dog might have a growth spurt as it move into dog puberty as i should say it


----------

